# Info On 'exactima'?



## methuselah (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi.. Picked up an Exactima off the 'bay last week and wondered if anyone knew anything about them? The little info I could find searching mentioned H. Samuel - but I always thought they were a retailer, not a manufacturer. It says 'Exactima' & 'Sea Timer' on the dial, and lower down:

Shockproof

Antimagnetic

Waterproof

The back of the case has a picture of a frogman and says: 'Swiss Made - Tested to 5 ATM - Electronically Timed - Stainless Steel Back - Shockresistant - Waterproof'

Inside the back cover is stamped: 'R.Lapanouse', 'Swiss Made'. Slightly above it and at an odd angle in smaller letters is stamped: 'P307 7' (that might be wrong - it's very hard to see). Also, there is an ink(?) stamp '- MRZ. 1968' (date of manufacture?)

The movement is also stamped 'R.Lapanouse S.A.' and above it 'Swiss Made GK', 'One 1 Jewel'.

It was found in a drawer, unknown if working. I wound it when it turned up and it's been going strongly ever since. I've been trying some toothpaste on the dial to buff some of the light scratches out. All in all it's a nice watch - I just wondered what the provenance was.

Cheers.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Any chance of some pictures please?

Mike


----------



## methuselah (Mar 31, 2013)

I hope this works...

http://i.imgur.com/U14KyFds.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/gaR10jEs.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/SIQ1f1bs.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/pCHQxF5s.jpg

All together..



http://imgur.com/UF8ho


----------



## methuselah (Mar 31, 2013)

No one knows? 

It's still running well. Worn everyday & it's losing about 30 seconds a day. I'll have a go at adjusting it.


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

Sorry saw this post while at work and couldn't respond. I remember Exactima in the 1970s. We used to call them ' inexactima' and they weren't very popular compared to Lucerne and other Swiss ' divers' manufacturers. The one jewel movement and the lack of time keeping didn't help. I'm really pleased to see one again and hope you get yours to run to better time so proving it's name.


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

Well what do you know...

I've seen an example of this brand and wanted to learn more, and the only resource actually providing any insight is this thread from 8 years ago.

If I end up getting it, I'll follow up.


----------

